# New black halos and audio set up



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You gotta get some Neon Tubing to light up your toolkit.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the stealths look so much better IMO, I hate the chrome halos... And BTW, the halo's I baught off of you have came to a new life and are black now themselves . Nice set up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice work jay ! i see my black corners you bought off rsenal200sx turned out really nice.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good. My wife bought me a set for my birthday and they're going on soon. Looking forward to that.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice as usual JayL :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The black halos and corners look MUCH bettah!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looking good (ill give u some encourgement since everyone else wont)


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

How much you pay for the syndicatte grill,Wahtn kind of emblem is that in the lower right corner??...looks nice!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra96816 said:


> How much you pay for the syndicatte grill,Wahtn kind of emblem is that in the lower right corner??...looks nice!!


How much? $50.00 .BTW is for sale if u want it.Is my car club logo.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

nice work, i like the black better


----------

